# Michael Kidd-Gilchrist to have shoulder surgery, miss rest of season



## BlakeJesus

> Charlotte Hornets forward Michael Kidd-Gilchrist will have shoulder surgery and miss the rest of the season, the team announced Tuesday.
> 
> Kidd-Gilchrist suffered a torn labrum in his surgically repaired right shoulder Feb. 10 and was re-evaluated after the All-Star break.
> 
> The diagnosis was revealed by an MRI exam that was scheduled after Kidd-Gilchrist left in the third quarter of the game against the Pacers with what the team called a dislocated shoulder.
> 
> Yahoo! Sports was first to report that Kidd-Gilchrist would miss the rest of the season.
> 
> He has been limited to seven games this season since having surgery on the shoulder. He was averaging 12.7 points, 6.4 rebounds and 1.3 assists.
> 
> The 6-foot-7 Kidd-Gilchrist had surgery for a torn labrum in his right shoulder on Oct. 6, months after he agreed to a $55 million contract extension. He was injured in the team's first preseason game at Orlando on Oct. 3 when he landed awkwardly on the shoulder.
> 
> The Associated Press contributed to this report.


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/14786933/michael-kidd-gilchrist-charlotte-hornets-surgery-done-season


----------



## m13nga

damn


----------



## malebundle1

good


----------

